# Has anyone ever gotten TPI confirmation paperwork in mail...



## Carol C (May 1, 2009)

...without having to call them long distance over and over again to get it sent to you? It has been months since I made an exchange with TPI, and I wanted to grab an airfare sale but don't have confirmation paperwork yet. Seeing is believing, right? So...how often do folks have to call them to get paperwork sent your way? Or can you just wing it and show up at the resort without paperwork? Please advise...and TIA!


----------



## cali girl (May 2, 2009)

It took a while but I got mine by email.


----------



## Hawaiiker (May 2, 2009)

*TPI*

I asked that they send me an email instead of going through the mail.


----------



## teepeeca (May 3, 2009)

I usually get confirmations by both "regular" mail, and by e-mail.  When I make the reservation, I usually ask for both means of receiving the confirmations.

Tony


----------



## TPIRep (May 4, 2009)

All reservations have to go through a confirmation process.  This process verifies that your credit card was processed, and that the reservation was booked properly.  This process could take up to a month, it may take longer if you were using a voucher and we have not received it yet.  I do show that you booked your reservation March 14th and your confirmation was mailed to you on April 30th.

You can always request an email copy of your confirmation if you prefer but once you book and pay for your exchange, you are confirmed.

Kind Regards,
Marcie


----------



## Carol C (May 4, 2009)

TPIRep said:


> All reservations have to go through a confirmation process.  This process verifies that your credit card was processed, and that the reservation was booked properly.  This process could take up to a month, it may take longer if you were using a voucher and we have not received it yet.  I do show that you booked your reservation March 14th and your confirmation was mailed to you on April 30th.
> 
> You can always request an email copy of your confirmation if you prefer but once you book and pay for your exchange, you are confirmed.
> 
> ...



Hi Marcie,

I'm speaking of the San Fran ressie, not the HHI one. I haven't gotten it yet, but then again it could be in the mail crossing the country as I type this. Thanks!

Carol


----------



## TPIRep (May 4, 2009)

Your confirmation for San Francisco was mailed on 4/30.  Since we made an exception to allow you to book your voucher outside of the 45 day booking window with no fee, the confirmation had to go through a few previews before it could be mailed.  I would imagiane you will have this very soon, if not I will email a copy to you since we have no control over regular mail.

Thank you,
Marcie


----------



## Carol C (May 4, 2009)

TPIRep said:


> Your confirmation for San Francisco was mailed on 4/30.  Since we made an exception to allow you to book your voucher outside of the 45 day booking window with no fee, the confirmation had to go through a few previews before it could be mailed.  I would imagiane you will have this very soon, if not I will email a copy to you since we have no control over regular mail.
> 
> Thank you,
> Marcie



Marcie,

I don't understand what you mean about a "voucher". To get into San Fran, I used a deposit I made with Trading Places  of Island Park Village, my prime summer week that would have had "tiger trader" power with RCI. I gave that deposit to TPI and used that for San Fran in Oct (not highest of seasons in San Fran.) So please explain how my Island Park deposit made well over a year ago needed some kind of special treatment via a voucher and 45 day inspection of my deposit's validity. I thought that TPI either owns or manages Island Park Village resort. I'm now very confused.  

Carol


----------

